# The Long and Short of It



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello everyone  
Today is the day I promised her I would ask you all :laugh:

Okay, as it's officially "summer vacation" for my sister in a couple of days, and she's been getting ideas of which pet she wants. 
She had an adorable little hamster named Paws who unfortunately passed away last year. 
Now that she has time to think about it, without school being in the way, she's thought about options. 

So, she pretended to "hate" Mallorn (She actually loves her, she just gets annoyed when I talk to Mallorn instead of her ) whenever she sees her, but lately she's admitted to me she'd really like a bird. 

Father is allergic to dogs and cats, so we can't have any of those, sister wanted a rabbit but those take too much care and space, and naturally, the fact that Mallorn and I are best friends convinced her. She wants a bird, and we've been talking about it for a few months now. 

Mallorn reacts really badly to other birds who might take the attention away from her, and she doesn't have the temperament for a companion. Just the fact that there was an Amazon parrot in the house (I didn't even shorten any time I spent with her or anything) made her reject me the whole time, no preening, no stepping up, nothing, because that "other" bird was there. 

Apart from that, Mallorn is quite happy as a single lady and I don't want to jeopardize that. However, she loves songbirds and loves to boss them around. 

Anyways, my sister doesn't really want a budgie, from what she's told me. 
She has her heart set on a canary. 

So now I have a few questions: 
Canary? Yes or no? Is quarantine necessary? Can they be tamed? (like to eat out of her hand, not like budgies) 

Anyone know any place in Colorado where canaries aren't $200.00? 

Other birds--what about finches? She likes Zebras. 

Doves? 

I would love it if you guys could give any advice. Although I know it's her choice in the end, she asked me to ask you guys for your expertise. 
We've both agreed that a budgie is an unlikely option because of Mallorn's attitude and either way, she wouldn't have as much time for taming because she's busy with school. 

Thank you guys!


----------



## Sansas (May 13, 2015)

Obviously I am not the most experienced person, but I think I have some things I can add here. 

My aunt has bred a lot of birds throughout my life. Mostly different finches and I would say they have a very different drive than other parrot like birds. I am sure most birds are tamable, but I wouldn't say that most finches are particularly trainable. Doves will happily sit on your finger, but (I've never owned a Dove so this is my limited experience take it with a grain of salt) they are dumb birds. 

The biggest concern in my mind now is that she will expect these birds to bond in the same way that you and Mallron have. 

I don't think about of the choices she has are wrong, but she should clarify her goals. 

Also Also Also I know that you are mostly thinking of Mallron's best interest here and I compleatly understand that. It's also important that your sister and her future pet are able to have a life long (at least for the pet) bond. So her getting the right pet is so so so important to the whole "flock" dynamic.


----------



## vinay (Aug 8, 2012)

I have had both , Canaries and Doves. 
Both make pretty great pets for young kids. Canaries are beautiful when it comes to their song and colours. The get quite friendly and recognize humans. The only thing is that they're difficult to tame being hands off birds. Even hand fed ones tend to revert back to their wild state after a while .

Doves on the other hand make wonderful pets if hand raised or handled at a young age. I rescued a 3 day old laughing dove chick from the road and hand raised him . He was the most friendly non-hookbill I've had. He used to fly to me and do his song and dance routine to try to impress. They can even be trained to do tricks. 
The best part is that they cannot bite . Their tiny pecks are nothing compared to an angry budgie female's chomps.

Id suggest you go for a hand raised ringneck or diamond dove. Diamond doves are small being the size of a pet type budgie. They are very easy to care for as well .


----------



## PrincipePio (Jan 21, 2014)

Canaries are very popular household pets here because they require very little "maintenance." I can't believe they're so expensive in the US - you would get a top-quality show canary for 200 over here!

I just wanted to ask if Mallorn would be scared by the size of a dove since most are quite a bit bigger than a budgie.

I am sending you good vibes and am sure that you will make a great decision!


----------



## Brienne (Apr 29, 2015)

I too, have had both canaries and doves...both are great, but different...canaries just sit in a cage and 'flit' around, especially the females - males do sing. I loved having doves, as they are tame, calm and loved being petted - so, it just depends on what your sister wants out of a pet bird...hands on interaction, or song...that is very expensive for a canary  Hope which type she chooses, they are both happy together  
PS. Oh, have had various finches and they love being in a flock situation.


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Do you think Mallorn was intimidated by the size of the parrot rather than the fact that it was another bird? I'm only asking because usually budgies are flock birds. Perhaps she'll be more welcoming to another bird closer to her size? 

When Oisin was in hospital I know the vets used to hide the larger birds from his view so that he wouldn't be scared.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I've also had and bred canaries in the past, and while they have pretty colours and the males sing beautifully, they don't have the same appeal (at least to me they don't) when compared to parrots. 
They do not form a close bond with us and generally are very skittish and nervous around people and they are better off with a same species companion. They are not tameable birds, at least I was never able to successfully tame them, even when I handled the chicks the same way I did with budgies.
Also their feet are different when compared to budgies and look a lot more fragile, I didn't like the way it felt when I managed to have one perched on my finger, and I was afraid to foot would break, but that's just me. 
Mine never played with toys nor ever displayed the clownish funny personality ever so present even in the smallest parrot species, like budgies, for example.
They would only use their swings and nothing more.

In the end, it all depends on the type of relationship your sister want to have with her pet.

Here in my country canaries are only slightly more expensive than pet type budgies, the cost range from 20 - 35 € on bird fairs. And this includes the fancy ones.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Sansas said:


> Obviously I am not the most experienced person, but I think I have some things I can add here.
> 
> My aunt has bred a lot of birds throughout my life. Mostly different finches and I would say they have a very different drive than other parrot like birds. I am sure most birds are tamable, but I wouldn't say that most finches are particularly trainable. Doves will happily sit on your finger, but (I've never owned a Dove so this is my limited experience take it with a grain of salt) they are dumb birds.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your help! She doesn't really have time or interest in taming a pet like a budgie, she just wants a pet that is okay with sitting on her finger occasionally or whatever. You answer was very helpful 



vinay said:


> I have had both , Canaries and Doves.
> Both make pretty great pets for young kids. Canaries are beautiful when it comes to their song and colours. The get quite friendly and recognize humans. The only thing is that they're difficult to tame being hands off birds. Even hand fed ones tend to revert back to their wild state after a while .
> 
> Doves on the other hand make wonderful pets if hand raised or handled at a young age. I rescued a 3 day old laughing dove chick from the road and hand raised him . He was the most friendly non-hookbill I've had. He used to fly to me and do his song and dance routine to try to impress. They can even be trained to do tricks.
> ...


What a cute picture! Thank you so much for your answer, it was very informative. 


PrincipePio said:


> Canaries are very popular household pets here because they require very little "maintenance." I can't believe they're so expensive in the US - you would get a top-quality show canary for 200 over here!
> 
> I just wanted to ask if Mallorn would be scared by the size of a dove since most are quite a bit bigger than a budgie.
> 
> I am sending you good vibes and am sure that you will make a great decision!


Thank you for your answer, Bethany! :thumbsup: 
Goodness, I don't know why canaries are so expensive over here! My local big-box pet store has them "on sale" for 150.00! Mallorn isn't scared of size, she just feels entitled and that she should be the only member of the parrot family in the house. I don't know why, she's so mean to other similar birds but is fine with "other" birds, like finches. She's just a bossy princess, I guess 



Brienne said:


> I too, have had both canaries and doves...both are great, but different...canaries just sit in a cage and 'flit' around, especially the females - males do sing. I loved having doves, as they are tame, calm and loved being petted - so, it just depends on what your sister wants out of a pet bird...hands on interaction, or song...that is very expensive for a canary  Hope which type she chooses, they are both happy together
> PS. Oh, have had various finches and they love being in a flock situation.


Thank you for replying, that's what we had discussed too. She really likes calm, predictable, generally amicable birds that she can pet. Thank you! 



Niamhf said:


> Do you think Mallorn was intimidated by the size of the parrot rather than the fact that it was another bird? I'm only asking because usually budgies are flock birds. Perhaps she'll be more welcoming to another bird closer to her size?
> 
> When Oisin was in hospital I know the vets used to hide the larger birds from his view so that he wouldn't be scared.


Personally, I know Mallorn cares absolutely _nothing_ for size, she's very bold and actually gave me quite a scare by landing on the parrots cage and literally yelling at him through the bars of his cage as I frantically tried to grab her away. She just gets annoyed at birds with a similar intelligence level, and I know that sounds silly but she knows when the bird in the next cage is a "threat" to her position in the bird social ladder, I guess. She just has a bad attitude. :dunno:


aluz said:


> I've also had and bred canaries in the past, and while they have pretty colours and the males sing beautifully, they don't have the same appeal (at least to me they don't) when compared to parrots.
> They do not form a close bond with us and generally are very skittish and nervous around people and they are better off with a same species companion. They are not tameable birds, at least I was never able to successfully tame them, even when I handled the chicks the same way I did with budgies.
> Also their feet are different when compared to budgies and look a lot more fragile, I didn't like the way it felt when I managed to have one perched on my finger, and I was afraid to foot would break, but that's just me.
> Mine never played with toys nor ever displayed the clownish funny personality ever so present even in the smallest parrot species, like budgies, for example.
> ...


Wow, next time someone I know wants a canary, I'll have to send them over there!  
I agree completely, I've always thought about canaries as more "ornamental" birds who prefer to not interact with humans. She mostly just wants a bird who doesn't crave attention but doesn't mind it, since she would like to occasionally take it out or play with it, but wouldn't have time to do that all the time like I take Mallorn out.

Thank you to everyone who answered! Your answers were much appreciated and I've passed on the information to my sister. 
She's always loved doves, and I didn't know that they could be petted and interacted with, so I learned something too. At any rate, she's decided she does want a dove, so if and when the little one comes, I'll be sure to keep you posted. I've already explained to her the process of quarantine and everything, I think she'll enjoy finally having a pet that is awake during the day as the only pet she's had other than a hamster (which slept all day) was fish.

 You guys are wonderful, many thanks


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Personally, I know Mallorn cares absolutely nothing for size, she's very bold and actually gave me quite a scare by landing on the parrots cage and literally yelling at him through the bars of his cage as I frantically tried to grab her away. She just gets annoyed at birds with a similar intelligence level, and I know that sounds silly but she knows when the bird in the next cage is a "threat" to her position in the bird social ladder, I guess. She just has a bad attitude. 

Lol how funny!! She really is a little madam! 

Glad to hear your sisters decision, looking forward to pictures of the new arrival


----------

